# Baby sweating while sleeping?



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

My dd sweats only on the back of her head when she is sleeping. Its definetly not too hot in our house. We live in Fl and w/ the air condt. our house is usually around 75ish. She only sleeps in a onesie and I just pull the blanket upto her tummy. But the sheet is always soaked behind her head. Whats going on?


----------



## nikisager (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, I cannot give you an answer as to why your little one is sweating, but I do not think it is a problem, my 2nd ds sweat ALOT everywhere any time he was sleeping right from birth and still does, kind of kid that will not keep his blankies on too, we always joked about it when he was little, cuz he was quite chubby, we always said he was dreaming of exercising and was breaking a sweat from it,lol.


----------



## hellen (Sep 24, 2004)

My baby is also a furnace. He has the same problem although not as often now since we live in Colorado and keep the house at 62 during the night. I figure he is just a hot baby. At night he kicks the covers off while I try hard to keep them on. At night when the sheets are still cold I cuddle around him to warm up. How sad is that? Instead of me keeping my baby warm he keeps me warm. It sounds like you also have a little furnace for a baby.


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

We, too, are in FL and ds sweats when he sleeps. I actually think he inherited my northern "temperment" because I do not like the humidity here, and sweat at the first hint of humidity.

I don't think it's anything to worry about. I have put down a thin quilt over his mattress so that it's easy to remove & wash if he gets too sweaty.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

DOn't worry about it - my DS STILL sweats and drools like a fountain at night - he has big salt rings like a halo around his head every morning







and he's 2.

Both DH and I are sweathogs too, so I'm not surprised (though I think he got the drooling from DH







).

As long as babe doesn't seem uncomfortable and is well hydrated, I wouldn't "sweat" it at all...sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## faeriewisp (Mar 13, 2005)

It may be because of the synthetic materials his mattress/sheet/blanket and clothes are made of.

Get a soft thick wool blanket for him to sleep on top of.


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

My girl sweats all the time too. Every morning there's a sweat spot on the sheets and whenever she sleeps in my arms, she sweats like crazy. I know it's not a big deal but I just don't want to be oblivious if she's sick or something.


----------



## makbear (May 25, 2004)

My babe is a sweater too! She usually wakes up with red cheeks and sometimes her hair is dripping wet! I used to think it was because I made her too hot cuddling with her while she sleeps or nursing her all night, but even if she naps all alone, she's still wet/red when she wakes up. I second the wool bedding idea, it does help us, atleast we're not all laying in a puddle when we wake up!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you sure it's not drool or spit up? Ds gets that back there









Dawn


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Both of mine sweat, even if I have the AC running and the house is 60 degrees. My Dad sweats a lot in his sleep so I'm thinking maybe it's some sort of genetic thing?


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

My daughter has always run warm. If she ever sweats I take note and remove clothing and/or covering the next time.


----------

